# '04 Trek 5900 SL - 9 or 10 speed?



## CarbonFrk (Jul 30, 2008)

Did any of the 2004 5900 SL's come with a 9 speed cassette - or was it factory with a 10? I'm having a debate with someone and have verified on the Trek achieve that the '04s came with the 10, yet he claims that the USPS release have the 9...

Help me settle this please!


----------



## wizzells (Feb 24, 2008)

This one has 9-speed on it...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Trek-5900-super...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CarbonFrk (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you...interesting - so I guess he is right about the USPS edition having a 9 speed. Wonder why Trek decided on the 9 for the 'special edition' and a 10 speed for the standard 5900 SL...?


----------



## fillmore (Apr 2, 2005)

That bike listed is not a 2004. The 2004 5900sl came with 10 speed.


----------



## CarbonFrk (Jul 30, 2008)

Thought so - thanks...


----------

